# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Соусы

## Irina

*Говорят, что самое простое блюдо можно сделать великолепным с помощью соуса. Поделитесь фирменными рецептами.*

----------


## HARON

Кетчуп+майонез+чеснок.

----------


## Irina

*Лучшие французские соусы по рецептам французской кухни.*

*соус бедного парижанина:*

    * Компоненты: 4 ст. ложки рубленого лука, 1 лавровый лист, 1 зубчик чеснока, щепотка сухарей, 1 стакан мясного бульона, перец, зелень петрушки;
    * готовим французские соусы: лук с лавровым листом и целым зубчиком чеснока слегка поджарить на сливочном или растительном масле, прибавить сухари и поджарить еще немного;
    * влить бульон и проварить 15 мин. на слабом огне, вынуть чеснок и лавровый лист, перед подачей посыпать перцем и рубленой петрушкой, можно подавать к любым блюдам. 

*соус робер:*

    * Компоненты: 2 большие луковицы, 1 ст. ложка сливочного масла, 0,5 стакана белого вина, 1 стакан бульона, 2 ст. ложки порошка горчицы;
    * луковицы нашинковать и подрумянить в масле, влить вино и уварить до половины на легком огне;
    * добавить бульон и проварить еще 10 мин., снять лишний жир, размешать с горчицей и подавать к мясу. 

*соус тартар:*

    * Компоненты: 5 желтков, 1/2 ч. ложки порошка горчицы, соль, перец, 1 стакан растительного масла, уксус, несколько ложек рубленый корнишонов, эстрагон;
    * 3 крутых желтка протереть и соединить с 2 сырыми, горчицей, солью и перцем;
    * растирая, прибавлять понемногу масло и по нескольку капель уксуса, когда соус размешается до гладкости, добавить эстрагон и корнишоны и еще раз размешать;
    * использовать как салатную заправку или вместо майонеза. 

*соус провансаль:*

    * Компоненты: 3 зубчика чеснока, кусок хлебного мякиша величиной с яйцо, 2 яйца, 2 стакана растительного масла, соль, уксус или лимонный сок;
    * очищенный чеснок истолочь, прибавить хлеб, размоченный в теплой воде и отжатый, и растереть, добавить вареные всмятку яйца и соль и снова растереть;
    * влить понемногу масло и уксус либо лимонный сок, в готовый, густой и гладкий соус влить несколько капель холодной воды. 

*холодный соус из петрушки:*

    * Истолочь в ступке горсть листьев петрушки, прибавить кусок намоченного и выжатого хлебного мякиша и растереть;
    * протереть через сито, прибавить соль, перец, по вкусу уксус и разбавить бульоном до желаемой густоты;
    * размешать и подавать к вареной говядине. 

*Соусы к вторым блюдам из курицы - пряный соус:*

    * Ложку муки, 1 желток и ложку сметаны размешать в половине стакана молока, помешивая, добавить 0,5 л бульона и немного подогреть;
    * положить соль, перец по вкусу, 1 ст. ложку топленого масла, не доводя до кипения приправить небольшим количеством мелко нарезанных листьев петрушки, растертым зубчиком чеснока и мелко нарезанным укропом. 

*Соус томатный к цыплятам табака:*

    * Компоненты: 2 стакана мясного бульона, 0,5 стакана томата-пюре, 1 ст. ложка пшеничной муки, морковь, петрушка, луковица, 2 ст. ложки сливочного масла, 1 ст. ложка острого томатного соуса, соль, сахар;
    * мелко нарезанные коренья и лук положить в посуду с разогретым маслом, слегка потушить, в процессе тушения посыпать мукой и добавить томат-пюре, перемешать, влить горячий мясной бульон и варить на слабом огне 15-20 мин.;
    * снять с огня, посолить, процедить, положить 1 ложку готового томатного соуса и масло, перемешать. 

*холодный соус из хрена:*

    * Натереть хрен, прибавить щепотку сахара, по вкусу соли и уксуса и тертых белых сухарей столько же, сколько хрена;
    * перемешать и развести взбитыми сливками до желаемой густоты. 

Домашние французские соусы - соус холодный к рыбе:

    * Прокипятить в холодной воде по 1 ст. ложке рубленых петрушки, эстрагона и порея, откинуть на сито и отжать;
    * протереть через сито, прибавить 2 протертых крутых желтка, размешать, непрерывно размешивая, влить 4 ст. ложки растительного масла, 2 ст. ложки уксуса и 2 ст. ложки готовой горчицы. 

*соус морковный:*

    * Компоненты: 150 г моркови, 50 г растительного масла, 1/2 ст. ложки 9-ти процентного уксуса, 1 ст. ложка томатного пюре, 5 г горчицы, перец, сахар, соль;
    * очищенную морковь сварить до готовности, протереть через сито и нагреть до кипения;
    * добавить по вкусу соль, сахар, горчицу и перемешать до их полного растворения;
    * влить тонкой струйкой при непрерывном помешивании растительное масло, затем уксус, смесь интенсивно перемешать до получения однородной массы, томатное пюре добавить в готовый соус и еще раз перемешать. 

*соус яблочный:*

    * Компоненты: 100 г яблок, 1 ст. ложка сахара, 1 ч. ложка крахмала, 100 мл воды;
    * печеные яблоки протереть через сито, добавить сахар, залить кипятком и довести до кипения, влить непрерывно помешивая, разведенный в холодной воде крахмал;
    * снова довести до кипения и охладить, для приготовления соуса можно использовать консервы "яблоки, протертые с сахаром", подавать к пудингам и кашам. 

*красный мясной соус:*

    * Компоненты: 0,5 стакана говяжьего жира, 1 морковь, 1,5 луковицы, 1/3 стакана муки, 7 стаканов мясного бульона, 1 лавровый лист, 2 корешка петрушки, 1/4 ч. ложки чабера, 3 ст. ложки концентрированного томатного соуса;
    * растопить говяжий жир в сотейнике, положить туда мелко нашинкованные морковь и лук и обжаривать до коричневого цвета, посыпать мукой и размешивать до получения темно-коричневой массы;
    * продолжая непрерывно размешивать, влить бульон, положить лавровый лист, томатный соус и варить еще 1 час, процедить и посолить по вкусу;
    * этот соус подается к мясным блюдам.

----------


## Irina

*СОУСЫ И ПРИПРАВЫ ДЛЯ БАРБЕКЮ И БЛЮД-ГРИЛЬ*

*ПРИПРАВА МЯСНАЯ КАРИБСКАЯ*
Ингредиенты:
50 г сахара, 1 ст. ложка порошка английской горчицы, 1 ст. ложка рома, 1 ст. ложка оливкового масла, тертая цедра и сок 1/2 лайма.
        Приготовление
Соединить сахар, порошок английской горчицы, ром, оливковое масло, тертую цедру и сок лайма.
Отставить на 15 мин, периодически помешивая, пока сахар не растворится.
Смазать получившейся приправой мясо за 5 мин до окончания запекания.

*СОУС-БАРБЕКЮ КИСЛО-СЛАДКИЙ*
Ингредиенты:
2,5 ст. ложки томатного кетчупа, 1 ст. ложка вурчестерширского соуса (вустера), 1 ст. ложка белого винного уксуса, 4 ст. ложки коричневого сахара, 2 ст. ложки горчицы, 1 ст. ложка порошка или, немного Табаско.
        Приготовление
Соединить все ингредиенты в кастрюле.
Помешивать на медленном огне, а когда закипит, варить 1—2 мин, пока слегка не уварится.
Намазать соусом курицу и готовить по рецепту.

*ЗАПРАВКА ФРУКТОВАЯ К ПТИЦЕ*
Ингредиенты:
1 долька чеснока целиком, 2 ст. ложки зернистой горчицы, 1/2 ст. ложки сахара, 2 ст. ложки сока лайма, 5 ст. ложек оливкового масла, листья зеленого салата, 2 ст. ложки малины или клубники.
        Приготовление
Взять салатницу и натереть ее изнутри долькой чеснока.
В салатницу положить горчицу, сахар, малину или клубнику, размятую в пюре, затем взболтать с соком лайма и оливковым маслом.
Приправить.
Добавить листья зеленого салата и хорошо перемешать.

*СОУС ДЛЯ КУРИЦЫ СЛАДКО-ПРЯНЫЙ АПЕЛЬСИНОВЫЙ*
Ингредиенты:
2 ст. ложки горчицы, 1 апельсин, 1/2 ст. ложки молотой корицы, 3 ст. ложки сахара.
        Приготовление
У апельсина используют только кожуру, которую следует натереть.
Соединить все ингредиенты в кастрюле и проварить на слабом огне.
Использовать с курицей, поливая ее за 10 мин до готовности.

*СОУС-МАРИНАД ДЛЯ РАЗЛИЧНЫХ ВИДОВ МЯСА*
Ингредиенты:
2 ст. ложки соевого соуса, 1 ч. ложка винного уксуса (лучше красного), 2 ст. ложки растительного масла, 1 долька чеснока, соль, черный молотый перец и острый кайенский перец по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Соус-маринад следует использовать в качестве маринада и для обмазывания мяса.
Все компоненты смешать до растворения соли, полить мясо за 30—60 мин до начала жаренья, а в процессе жаренья смазывать смесью кусочки для сочности.

*ИСПАНСКИЙ СОУС*
Ингредиенты:
200 мл йогурта, 1 помидор, 8—10 маслин, 1 долька чеснока, 1 пучок зеленого лука, соль и черный молотый перец по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Все измельчить ножом или блендером и добавить в йогурт, этот соус идеально подходит к баранине и дичи.
*
ГОРЧИЧНЫЙ СОУС*
Ингредиенты:
15 г горчичного сухого порошка, 1/2 ст. ложки рафинированного подсолнечного масла, 1/2 стакана воды, 1/4 стакана уксуса, 1/2 ст. ложки сахара, 1 лавровый лист, 1/2 ложка корицы, 2 бутончика гвоздики, немного соли.
        Приготовление
Вскипятить воду, добавив в нее немного сахара, немного соли, лавровый лист, корицу. Процедить полученный отвар и охладить.
Влить уксус.
Горчичный порошок просеять через сито и залить половиной приготовленного маринада.
Дать отстояться 8—10 часов, периодически размешивая массу.
После этого влить оставшееся количество маринада, растительное масло и тщательно перемешать.
Полученную массу разложить по баночкам и закупорить.

*ГОРЧИЧНЫЙ СОУС С БЕЛЫМ ВИНОМ*
Ингредиенты:
25 г горчицы, 1 желток, 25 г белого сухого вина, 25 г 3% -го уксуса, 25 г сахарного песка, 25 г растопленного масла, 25 г любого мясного бульона или воды (подойдет и разведенный бульонный кубик).
        Приготовление
Ингредиенты перемешать в эмалированной кастрюле, затем, непрерывно мешая довести смесь до кипения, но не кипятить.

*ГРЕЧЕСКИЙ СОУС С ЧЕСНОКОМ*
Ингредиенты:
50 г оливкового масла, 25 мл 3%-го уксуса, 4 зубчика чеснока, 50 г ядер миндальных орехов, 1 маленький кусочек белого хлеба, соль по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Чеснок пропустить через чесночницу и растереть с солью.
Добавить смолотые ядра миндаля и перемешать до образования однородной массы.
Кусочек белого хлеба замочить в воде, отжать и смешать с толченым чесноком.
Постепенно влить оливковое масло и уксус, продолжая растирать массу пестиком.

*ЧЕСНОЧНЫЙ СОУС*
Ингредиенты:
4 дольки чеснока, 2 ст. ложки томатного соуса, 2 ст. ложки майонеза, соль по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Чеснок пропустить через чесночницу, растереть с солью, добавить майонез и томатный соус.
Ингредиенты тщательно перемешать.

*ХОЛОДНЫЙ УКРОПНЫЙ СОУС*
Ингредиенты:
75 г майонеза, 1 ст. ложка мелко нарезанной зелени укропа, соль, сок лимона по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Тщательно смешать все продукты и прибавить специи по вкусу.

*ЧЕСНОЧНЫЙ СОУС С РАСТИТЕЛЬНЫМ МАСЛОМ*
Ингредиенты:
1/2 головки чеснока, 2 ст. ложки растительного масла, 60 мл кипяченой холодной воды, соль по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Чеснок пропустить через чесночницу и растереть с солью.
Тонкой струйкой влить растительное масло и охлажденную кипяченую воду.
Соль добавить по вкусу.
Все ингредиенты тщательно перемешать.

*ЧЕСНОЧНЫЙ СОУС С УКСУСОМ*
Ингредиенты:
1 головка чеснока, 1/2 головки репчатого лука, 25 мл 3%-го прокипяченного винного уксуса, 25 мл холодной кипяченой воды, 1/2 ложки укропа.
        Приготовление
Чеснок пропустить через чесночницу и растереть с солью.
Добавить молотые пряности.
Уксус развести с водой и тонкой струйкой влить в чесночную массу, непрерывно растирая ее.

*ОГУРЕЧНЫЙ СОУС*
Ингредиенты:
75 г майонеза, 1 маринованный огурец, 100 мл йогурта, сахар, соль, сок лимона по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Огурец очистить от кожицы и нарезать тонкой соломкой.
Перемешать с йогуртом и майонезом.
Добавить остальные ингредиенты, тщательно перемешать.

*ХОЛОДНЫЙ ХРЕННЫЙ СОУС*
Ингредиенты:
75 г майонеза, 1 ст. ложка тертого корня хрена, сахар, соль, сок лимона по вкусу
        Приготовление
Корень хрена тщательно помыть, почистить и натереть на мелкой овощной терке.
Добавить остальные ингредиенты, тщательно перемешать.

*СОУС ИЗ ХРЕНА СО СМЕТАНОЙ*
Ингредиенты:
100 г корня хрена, 200 г сметаны, 3 г сахара, 3 г соли, соль лимона по вкусу, 10 г сыра, зелень петрушки.
        Приготовление
Корень хрена очистить и, при необходимости, слегка обмыть холодной водой.
Натереть на мелкой терке, по мере натирания смешивая порциями со сметаной (чтобы хрен не успевал выдыхаться).
Добавить соль, сахар и тщательно перемешать.
Добавить немного лимонного сока, тертого на мелкой терке сыра, мелко рубленную зелень петрушки.
Хорошо размешать и плотно закрыть.
Сразу подавать на стол или хранить в холодильнике не более 8-12 часов! – Это относится ко всем соусам с хреном.

*ХРЕННЫЙ СОУС С ГОРЧИЦЕЙ*
Ингредиенты:
2 ст. ложки тертого на мелкой терке хрена, 1 ст. ложка готовой горчицы, 1,5 ст. ложки уксуса, 1,5 ст. ложки сметаны, 1/2 чайной ложки сахара.
        Приготовление
Смешать хрен с горчицей, сахаром и уксусом.
Смесь растереть.
Прибавить к ней сметану, размешать.

*ЯБЛОЧНЫЙ СОУС С ХРЕНОМ*
Ингредиенты:
50 г кислых яблок, 50 г хрена, 50 г сливочного масла, сахар, соль по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Яблоки помыть, очистить от кожицы и натереть на терке.
Корень хрена очистить и промыть в холодной воде и натереть на мелкой овощной терке.
Масло растереть с солью до получения пышной массы.
Прибавить измельченные яблоки и хрен, сахар.
Получается кисло-сладкий острый соус, похожий на соусы китайской кухни.

*ОСТРЫЙ ЛУКОВЫЙ СОУС*
Ингредиенты:
1/4 стакана рафинированного подсолнечного масла, 2 ст. ложки 3%-ного уксуса, 1 маленькая луковица, 1 сваренное вкрутую яйцо, 1чайная ложка зелени петрушки, 1/4 стакана мелко нарезанного соленого огурца, 1/2 чайной ложки столовой горчицы, черный молотый перец и соль по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Подсолнечное масло смешать с уксусом.
Репчатый лук измельчить на мелкой терке, яйцо измельчить, добавить к подсолнечному маслу с уксусом.
Прибавить горчицу, соль, черный перец по вкусу.
Если соус слишком густой развести его небольшим количеством холодной кипяченой воды.

*ГРИБНОЙ СОУС*
Ингредиенты:
175 г отваренных грибов, 1 головка репчатого лука, 1 яблоко Антоновка, 1/2 стакана сметаны, пучок зелени петрушки, пучок сельдерея, пучок укропа, соль, сахар, горчица и уксус по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Отваренные грибы мелко нашинковать, яблоко натереть на мелкой овощной терке и смешать с заправкой сделанной из сметаны, соли, сахара, уксуса, горчицы.
Посыпать измельченной зеленью.

*СОУС САЦИБЕЛИ*
Ингредиенты:
100 г ядер грецких орехов, 105 г репчатого лука, 100 г винного уксуса, 10 г чеснока, чуть-чуть красного молотого перца, 15 г зелени мяты и 15 г зелени кинзы, 10 г соли, 250 мл кипяченой воды.
        Приготовление
Грецкие орехи перемолоть, развести уксусом, добавить холодную кипяченую воду, измельченный репчатый лук, чеснок, пропущенный через мясорубку, красный перец, соль и измельченную зелень.

*СОУС САЦИВИ*
Ингредиенты:
120 мл куриного бульона, 70 г ядер грецких орехов, 30 г топленого масла, 100 г репчатого лука, 10 г пшеничной муки, 2 свежих желтка, 10 г чеснока, 30мл винного уксуса, 1 г гвоздики, 1 г корицы, молотый красный перец по вкусу.
        Приготовление
Репчатый лук мелко нарубить и спассеровать с маслом и жиром, снятым с куриного бульона.
Затем всыпать муку и продолжать пассеровать в течение нескольких минут помешивая деревянной лопаткой.
Добавить в массу горячий процеженный бульон и варить при кипении 15 минут.
Ядра грецкого ореха измельчить и растереть с чесноком, добавить измельченную гвоздику, корицу, красный молотый перец, сырые яичные желтки и уксус.
Растереть все ингредиенты лопаткой и помешивая, нагреть, добавляя подготовленную смесь, не доводя до кипения.
Готовый соус охладить.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

*Остро-сладкий китайский соус* 

500 г помидоров, 400 г репчатого лука, 6 стручков сладкого перца, 6 стручков острого перчика (Чили), кусочек имбиря (если нет, можно пропустить), 8 горошин черного перца, 2 шт. гвоздики, полстакана растительного масла, 1 стакан уксуса, полстакана сахара, по половине чайной ложки корицы и красного молотого перца, 1 чайную ложку соли (я добавляю вместо соли соевый соус - 3 столовых ложки). 
Помидоры, лук и весь перец пропустить через мясорубку (желательно мелкую), добавить имбирь, перчик в горошке и гвоздику, растительное масло и поставить тушить на 30 минут. Потом все, что тушилось, протереть сквозь сито. После протирки (помолки), добавить уксус, перец молотый, соль, сахар, корицу. И поставить тушить на полтора часа на медленном огне. 
При этом крышка должна быть открыта, и надо непрерывно помешивать. Готовить до тех пор, пока соус не загустеет. Готовый соус можно разлить в прокипяченные баночки с крышками-закрутками. Таким образом, соус может храниться целый год.

*Соус - кабул* 

1 кг помидоров, 100 г лука, 30 - 40 г сахара, 80 - 100 мл столового уксуса, 4 - 5 г соли, 2 - 3 бутона гвоздики, по 3 - 4 горошины черного и душистого перца, кусочек мускатного ореха, 1 - 2 г острого перца. 
Зрелые помидоры нарезать дольками и разварить вместе с измельченным луком, протереть через сито. Уваривать в кастрюле с толстым дном, помешивая. Добавить приправы в порошке, соль и сахар. Уварить до густоты мармелада, влить уксус, проварить еще несколько минут. 
Расфасовать в горячем виде, укупорить и выдержать под одеялом до остывания.

----------


## BiZ111

Помню как-то килограммов 8 набрал на харчах с соусами  на юге

Вкуснотища, эх!

----------

